# Buffed Kuscheljacke



## KilJael (7. November 2008)

Moin,
KP ob ich das hierrein posten kann, aber ich hab kein Forum gefunden wo es genau rein passt, und ein wenig eigene Meinung is ja auch mit drinnen.

Ich wollte einfach mal Fragen wann den Die Jacken wieder verfügbar sind (sehr komisch das noch vor dem Winter die Jacken ausgehen) und ob sie dann auch in alnderen größen als nur XL zur verfügung stehen.

MfG Kiljael


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2008)

Wenn die Jacken nicht mehr verfügbar sind - sind sie ausverkauft. Ein Nachproduktion ist nicht geplant und würde es nur geben, wenn die Nachfrage groß genug ist.


----------



## Hispace (12. November 2008)

geraed post entdeckt.. WAS AUSVERKAUFT? NEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN =(((((((((((( WIE SOLL ICH JETZ ÜBERLEBEN XD ich hab extra gewartet bis es kalt wird und jetz Oo


----------



## KarashTroll (21. November 2008)

Och nöööööööööö ich wollt mir jetzt auch eine zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoff es wird was nach produziert!


----------



## TheEldar (22. November 2008)

Ich hoffe die Jacke wird nachproduziert...


----------



## BadLobo (25. November 2008)

TheEldar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Jacke wird nachproduziert...




will auch eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dan (26. November 2008)

Huhu, 

wie Zam schon gesagt hat, ist die Jacke inzwischen restlos ausverkauft und eine Nachproduktio ist zumindest für diesen Winter nicht mehr möglich.
Aber ich geb mein Bestes, dass bald schöne buffige Kaputzen-Pullis zu bekommen sind. Die wären auch prima in der kalten Jahreszeit und man kann die sogar im Haus tragen. *g*

Gruß, 
Dan


----------



## m0rg0th (29. November 2008)

Schade, hab' mich jetzt gerade dazu entschieden eine zu kaufen und jetzt gibt's keine mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kapuzenpullis mag ich überhaupt nicht ... Naja, mal sehen, vielleicht wird's dann halt ein T-Shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (7. Dezember 2008)

Gott sei Dank hab ich schon seit letzten Januar eine ;oD
Die Jacke ist wirklich super, tolle Qualität und so, hab ich auch schon im Shop kommentiert )


----------



## Ziuziu (13. Dezember 2008)

wollte mir eben auch ne jacke bestellen und was ist jetz kann ich keine verschenken und keine selber anzihen :-(


----------



## x3n0n (14. Dezember 2008)

Dan schrieb:


> wie Zam schon gesagt hat, ist die Jacke inzwischen restlos ausverkauft und eine Nachproduktio ist zumindest für diesen Winter nicht mehr möglich.





Ziuziu schrieb:


> wollte mir eben auch ne jacke bestellen und was ist jetz kann ich keine verschenken und keine selber anzihen :-(


Das war doch jetzt wirklich nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## Lilynight (14. Dezember 2008)

*Zum Thema*Geile Buffed Kuscheljacke* sage ich nur - ich habe Pech.
Als ich dieses Prachtvolles Stück entdeckt habe, war ich noch am grübeln ob die Schneider dabei wohl nur an Nachtelfen dachten und kein bisschen an Zwergische Gestallte. 
Dann wollte ich diese vor kurzem als Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Sohn bestellen und die Jacke wenigstens an ihm bewundern wenn ich die schon selber nicht haben kann, was sagt mir das Katalog?
Keine Jacke vorhanden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe das es sollch schöne Jacke bald wieder geben wird und toll wäre es wenn die in paar verscheidenen Größen erscheint... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis dahin muss ich mich gedulden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Schönen 3. Advent euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

